# Private Messages



## x-kaz

How come when I send a private message, it doesn't appear in my "sent messages"? Does it mean that my messages have not been sent or has it just not been recorded down there? 

Thanks


----------



## Cagey

Probably the messages are being sent, but a copy is not being saved. 

I suspect that for some reason that option has not been selected.  Try the following:Click on _User Control Panel_ in the bar at the top of this page.

In the column on the left of that page you will see _Edit Options_.

Clicking on _Edit Options _will open a panel in the center of the page that includes a box titled _Messaging and Notification_.  At the bottom of that box, you will see:Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default.​Make sure that the box in front of this line is checked.  ​I think this will solve your problem.  If it doesn't, please ask again.


----------



## x-kaz

Oh I see, I didnt look there -_- 
Thank you!


----------



## stumerr

Hi everybody,

Today I was waiting for a private message from someone expecting a pop-up on my Mac when it arrived.  After sending a second PM myself I saw that the anticipated incoming PM had in fact arrived 5-10 minutes earlier, but no pop-up.

The pop-up option is enabled in My Options and I've received pop-ups for PMs before.

Is the PM pop-up system a bit fluky?  Are there routine delays with PMs?  I haven't done much private messaging at all so I don't know what to expect.

Thank you.


----------



## Sidjanga

stumerr said:


> Today I was waiting for a private message from someone expecting a pop-up on my Mac when it arrived.  After sending a second PM myself I saw that the anticipated incoming PM had in fact arrived 5-10 minutes earlier, but no pop-up.
> 
> The pop-up option is enabled in My Options and I've received pop-ups for PMs before.
> 
> Is the PM pop-up system a bit fluky?  Are there routine delays with PMs?  I haven't done much private messaging at all so I don't know what to expect.


I believe there are generally no pop-ups while you're in your PM section. 
I don't remember ever seeing a PM or any other pop-up while I was writing/reading PMs or moving around between them. But I haven't experienced this as a problem so far, as you normally do see a black number in bold script appear in the upper right corner of the screen - next to "Private messages: Unread" - as soon as a new message has come in. 
And I have always felt this to be conspicuous engough - in particular when you're waiting for a new PM to come in anyway.

But maybe there _is _a way to receive pop-ups even while your writing/reading PMs and moving around between them which I don't know of either.


----------



## stumerr

Thank you Sidjanga.  

Yes, I was moving back and forth between the PM section and various forums.  That must be it.  

Is the PM system instantaneous like the Wordref forums, or is it more like email with unpredictable delays?


----------



## fsabroso

Hello:

I think the "pop up" you meant is the one you see when the sender, if he does, check the "Request a read receipt for this message" option. If not, there is no pop up to alert you, and you have to look up the right upper corner of the WR page you are; as Sidjanga explained.

Yes, the PM system is instantaneous.


----------



## TimLA

Over the last two weeks I've had a couple of "gremlins" in PM's - usually pop-ups that didn't happen when they should.
Seems to be OK now.
For those foreros who might not know, if you find a problem, the first thing you might do is log out of WR forums, then log back in.
That seems to exterminate most of my gremlins.


----------



## stumerr

Okay. Thanks for the info.


----------

